# General > General >  10 word murder mystery

## teddybear1873

Ok this 1 is with people from the org..i will start
The people of Caithness are in shock over the murder

----------


## landmarker

of a local elderly man found lifeless in a heap

----------


## obiron

what on earth happened to him, said the detective its

----------


## Saveman

Nobody knows what happened that night, but the suspects include:

----------


## teddybear1873

shocking, can we Caithness police handle a case like this

----------


## teddybear1873

mayb we better call inspector Reghead. he will solve it

----------


## lassieinfife

just as he  has done  countless times beforein the ......

----------


## DW

boring, inane twaddle with daft nyerps writing ten stupid words  ::

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Inspector Rheghead the super duper guy  :: looked around for the...

----------


## erli

murder weapon or a clue but only found a

----------


## _Ju_

a mushroom and an emotional love letter printed and unsigned

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Aha he said a a clue wheres my notebook and....

----------


## melted_wellie

> Aha he said a a clue wheres my notebook and....


ann summers love eggs,im sure i dropped them here

----------


## wickerinca

Inspector Rheghead called on his assistant....the Gorgeous Dr Szin ::

----------


## krieve

They both set to work to find the murder......

----------


## wickerinca

victim as he had up sticks and left.  Probably took....

----------


## Moira

fright because JJC turned up too - to pick his bones

----------


## laguna2

and make them into soup for the .orgers annual party

----------


## teddybear1873

so Reghead and Szin headed of to the orgers party

----------


## laguna2

hoping to find clues to the murder - and a plate of soup!

----------


## Chillie

Tablet's indeed exahaustion could be cold shower may need

----------


## katarina

the murder's been committed, and up sweaty's been fitted

----------


## laguna2

but with heavy jumpers we really need to be kitted

----------


## Saveman

cos the weathers got better, if you like snowy heather....

----------


## Whitewater

The noise abatement man arrived and said....

----------


## Whitewater

thith thnow thendth thhivreth through ma thockth.

----------


## laguna2

.. and he caught a really bad cold and ended up ...

----------


## katarina

dead.  And his poor wife was thocked!

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Do ye like fruit thcones or plain thcones she asked?

----------


## angela5

aye thcones way big sultanas and............

----------


## laguna2

and lotth of butter - arghhhhhhh theee yelled, I've been poithoned ....

----------


## katarina

another body to bury, or make into curry...

----------


## laguna2

.. Sherlock Gnomes came to investigate, with him he brought his

----------


## Funky_Foal

dog and an evil weasel he found in his shoe

----------


## laguna2

As Sherlock looked for clues, the weasel attacked the dog ....

----------


## krieve

then sherlock gnomes sidekick dr whatgnome turned up to help..............

----------


## laguna2

but the weasel turned on Dr Whatgnome too because he

----------


## Funky_Foal

stood on its tail so it sprung for his throat

----------


## katarina

ripped out his jugular, splattered his coat...

----------


## Funky_Foal

suddenly a naked mole rat came running to save the

----------


## katarina

cat, who said, omygod, i'm sick of this thread, then went off to bed

----------


## Funky_Foal

but the cat got murdered in the night by a

----------


## laguna2

demented robin.  Sherlock Gnomes was horrified at what he saw ..

----------


## katarina

cos the cat had the devil's claw

----------


## Saveman

a herb very effective in treating a variety of complaints

----------


## laguna2

but this had not saved the cat, a murder has .......

----------


## Mamabear

been comitted in the back room of the thurso.....

----------


## katarina

library.  where porshiepoo was studying the bible...

----------


## Fran

in preparation to join a nunnery

----------


## angela5

she failed an ran off................

----------


## Abdullah

to join the circus

----------


## angela5

got a job as a...............

----------


## Abdullah

Highland council

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

snowblower but she didnae want to get barred so she

----------


## connieb19

> snowblower but she didnae want to get barred so she


Built a snowman with two great big huge....

----------


## angela5

balls of wind.............

----------


## Abdullah

that chilled her to the bone

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

and snowblowed this thread to a finish .......unless ye thought

----------


## laguna2

... it was worth continuing to see if we can ever ...

----------


## katarina

get to the end, cos it goes on and on my friend, just when you thought you've finished it you really can't because, it goes on and on my friend, just when you thought......

----------


## laguna2

.... she would never stop repeating herself, she screamed because she ....

----------


## connieb19

> .... she would never stop repeating herself, she screamed because she ....


She would never stop repeating herself, she screamed because she....

----------


## laguna2

saw a monster appear through the blizzard and walk towards .....

----------


## Abdullah

snowblower who was standing at the side of the road

----------


## connieb19

> snowblower who was standing at the side of the road


Oh Whoopie, shouts WBG, it's the snowblower, wait till I.....

----------


## katarina

find the thread that never ends, 
it goes on and on my friend, 
just when you think you've finished it 
you really can't because, 
somewhere in your mind there is a song that will not pause, 
called the thread that never ends, it goes on and on my friend....

----------


## laguna2

> Oh Whoopie, shouts WBG, it's the snowblower, wait till I.....


move my snowman out of the way it might be .....

----------


## connieb19

> move my snowman out of the way it might be .....


Blind....and loose its way, then you never know it........

----------


## Chillie

> Blind....and loose its way, then you never know it........


might end up at moose and lindsy's then

----------


## pedromcgrory

> might end up at moose and lindsy's then


and wots wrong we at ,better than ending up at urs probally ,you would just judge the poor snowman

----------


## willowbankbear

Eat them out of biscuits then munched away until the.......

----------


## connieb19

> Eat them out of biscuits then munched away until the.......


snow melted, then we all skipped and hopped along to.....

----------


## laguna2

the sound of the bagpipes which were played by a

----------


## connieb19

> the sound of the bagpipes which were played by a


True scots man by the name of..............

----------


## Abdullah

A kilted snowblower who had lost his purpose in life.

----------


## laguna2

> A kilted snowblower who had lost his purpose in life.


Since the mechanical snowblower had been brought in, however he

----------


## Saveman

decided that the end of all things was nigh

----------


## laguna2

then a Genie appeared and said it would never end

----------


## katarina

so the snow man met a snow woman and they ran off together and had lots of snow babies.

----------


## willowbankbear

But not in the ten word mystery thread because connie.....

----------


## krieve

did'nt ever want it to end because she loves the snowblower.......

----------


## willowbankbear

Even more than the murderous karaoke singers in the camps......

----------

